# vintage cable replacement



## frost_reaver (Aug 17, 2006)

I went through the same thing with an old Jennings I have. On some of the older bows, you can replace the cables with a string harness. It usually requires longer axles and some cams simply cannot be modified to attach the harness. It cost me about 100 bucks to have the conversion done. The decision on if it is worth it is up to you.


----------



## jeduffey (Aug 25, 2005)

I looked it over more carefully. This bow model, in mint condition, is worth about 40 bucks. The cable is not removeable from the round cams unless you remove the cable ends first. So, I cut off the damaged casing from the cable and figured out how to put it back together correctly. Then I made a new string for it. It pulls ok. It is still an early, small round cam design, with only 50% letoff and a very narrow valley. My friend was pleasantly surprised and I learned a bit.


----------



## littlenoz (Oct 6, 2006)

Your pro shop should be able to order a cable kit from there distributor. Martin and PSE make the kits that come with the swages and shrink tubing they run about 10 bucks. Most of the big string co will make you a custom set that are about 20 bucks. Apple archery sells the crimping tool needed for the swages. I am doing a bow right now for a guy that needs new cables on it. I ordered the martin cable kit through my distributor (papes inc). I have not yet installed them yet b/c I am waiting for the crimping tool from Apple archery but I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

You can get the full length steel cables from Lancaster Archery Supply with either the Fast Cam or tear drop end. - $16.99 

They also sell the cable swages.

I don't see where they sell the swaging tools, but you can probably find out if you give them a call.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

I used to use the Jensen Loop Lock years ago. I can't find what ever happened to the company. They were just the thing for custom rigging the old steel cable bows.....if anyone could help finding out if they are still available I would appreciate it.
Don't mean to try to hijack the thread, but this info could help people who like to mess with old bows.


----------



## littlenoz (Oct 6, 2006)

You can find the Jensen loop-lock cable sleeves on ebay. search for user name letitialynn he sells them.


----------

